# A photo of mine chosen for a gallery show!



## invisible (Nov 18, 2008)

Hot on the heels of my first photo award ever, one of my images has just been chosen for a gallery show here in my city. 

Forty photographers, from professionals to long-time hobbyists to frauds like me, have had one of their images selected for the Winnipeg Photo Club gallery show, which will take place in one of the top local photo stores.



Most of you have likely seen this photo here before (title: "Escher-Like Abstract"). I'm so freaking happy that I needed to post it again to share.

Time to get hammered!!


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 18, 2008)

Interesting photo, kinda looks like a upright photo of a solid wall (now on lhs of the photo), and a tile floor (now on rhs of the photo), turned sideways.

Whatever it is, Congratulations!


----------



## soul.glo (Nov 18, 2008)

Congrats.  Always feels good when your work gets noticed.


----------



## Mersad (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations! If someone deserves for their photos to be acknowledged, it's you and yours!!! 
(Mr Donko, I like your signature, it is a SIGNATURE-signature ).


----------



## Mersad (Nov 18, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> (Mr Donko, I like your signature, it is a SIGNATURE-signature ).



Thank you Mrs. LaFoto!  lol


----------



## Arch (Nov 18, 2008)

Gratz dude!!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratz and well deserved.


----------



## Synnove (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations.  What an honor.


----------



## Artograph (Nov 18, 2008)

_Congrats to you!!!_

:O)


----------



## jv08 (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## invisible (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks everybody for the kind words! You guys/gals rock!


----------



## Chiller (Nov 18, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!.  Diggin this shot.


----------



## K_Pugh (Nov 18, 2008)

well done man, congrats!  I remember the original post well.


----------



## invisible (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to the celebration, Chiller and K_Pugh!
 :cheers:


----------



## Chiller (Nov 18, 2008)

Cheers to ya.​


----------



## invisible (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Chiller (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, if we are going to have drinks and music...we need....



 
Sorry...lost my mind when I saw that one. :lmao:​


----------



## invisible (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Fox Paw (Nov 19, 2008)

Congratulations.  It's a terrific photo.  You take lots of those.


----------



## keybq (Nov 19, 2008)

awesome i know the feeling i won a high school event i was so happy. 

But congrats


----------



## Puscas (Nov 19, 2008)

that's great. Both the photo and the show. :thumbup:





pascal


----------



## rubbertree (Nov 19, 2008)

Congratulations!!! What a thrill!


----------



## invisible (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the love, guys! I'm really excited by this whole thing, and I'll try to represent TPF properly


----------



## butterfly07 (Nov 19, 2008)

it nice is it a wall or a stair:thumbup:


----------



## invisible (Nov 19, 2008)

butterfly07 said:


> it nice is it a wall or a stair:thumbup:


Thanks   It's actually both: steps to the left, and a wall to the right.


----------



## Chris Chow (Nov 20, 2008)

truly hypnotic, congratz !!


----------



## Mohain (Dec 9, 2008)

Bit of a bump here, but CONGRATUALTIONS!! It's a great photo, you must be very pleased


----------



## kanmai (Dec 9, 2008)

Very nice photo....Congrats ..!!!

www.e-freephotos.com


----------



## invisible (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Mohain, thanks much! I'm very proud of this one. I finally got to visit the gallery show last week, and this image was absolutely eclipsed by the talent display of the photos around it. Not that I'm full of myself or anything, but it was really a humbling experience. Lots ahead to be learned.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 9, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Battou (Dec 9, 2008)

I remember that one, still a great shot.


----------



## invisible (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you, gentlemen!


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 14, 2008)

Just found this... but better late than never   Congrats, invisible!!  It is a good shot!


----------



## invisible (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks, TwoRails, much appreciated!


----------



## epp_b (Dec 16, 2008)

Cool!  Let us know where they put it up.  Maybe I can actually go see it.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Dec 17, 2008)

Pretty darn cool, nice and abstract !

Congrats..


----------

